# Styrofoam



## stark (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm looking for styrofoam to put under my 20longs on the racks that I have built to even out any inconsistencies in the 2x4's the racks are made out of. It will also insulate the lower row of tanks from cold penetration from the basement floor.

I am wondering what people use and what thickness is recommended?

I was wondering if any/all of these would work?

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....6-inch-x-1-inch-ship-lap-edge.1000155125.html

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.eps-rigid-insulation-96inch-x-48inch-x-34inch.1000116759.html

I would be open to other suggestions too. Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I like one inch durofoam from home depot


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My preference is for the slightly softer and less expensive white foam. It is more likely to absorb any discrepencies in flatness, especially with small tanks like a 20.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I use the pink panther styro, works great for me.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

You don't need foam under rimmed tanks... doing so increases the likelihood of a failure... especially if you use the soft white foam... what you need is a flat level stand... either by means of better wood or better carpentry...

As the Styrofoam compresses it will press up on the bottom panel of the tank creating unnecessary stress on the silicone and glass...

The ONLY reason you should use rigid foam under a tank is because you have no trim on the bottom and it used to alleviate pressure points created by grits of sand, dust , hair etc... Styrofoam is NOT to be used to fix a poorly built stand... 

And personally I use the 1/2" rigid pink or blue...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I fix a lot of tanks that were not on white styrofoam, after I fix them I put them on white styrofoam and give the customer a forever guarantee that if the tank leaks again I will fix it again for free, so far none have ever leaked again


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a garden mat that came with my tank, are they ok to use ?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It might work depending on thickness and density of the mat, make it an inch thick and then squeeze it to see if it has the same amount of give as whitestyrofoam, if so you are probably fine


----------

